# Boot hangs for 60 seconds because ipw2200

## tobal

Hi there. I'm very new to gentoo, and I have quite a few problems, one of which I would like to ask for help with. I installed gentoo on my old laptop, and on boot time it always has a 60 second timeout, because it can't load the ipw2200 firmware. I thought that I should exclude it from the kernel, but I want to make my wifi to work, which I can't. Can anyone help me? I suppose if I can fix this ipw2200 kernel module, my wifi will work and the boot time will be shorter too. How can I make it work?

----------

## VinzC

There are two options in the kernel config, CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE that allow you to include firmware blobs into the kernel. What kernel version do you have?

----------

## tobal

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> What kernel version do you have?

 

How can I list that?

----------

## VinzC

```
uname -r
```

 but to have more information, type 

```
uname -a
```

 Type 

```
uname --help
```

 for more information about using command uname. And in general you may append --help to any command (alone) you see to get a detailed help on the command.

----------

## kimmie

You need to emerge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware. Your kernel is probably fine.

----------

## corrosif

Hi,

I have the same problem on the last stable kernel:

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4
```

I have merged the ipw2200 firmware:

```
net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.1
```

My machine is:

```
Linux amilo 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1 Sun May 15 10:08:37 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Here is the output of lspci:

```
01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
```

Following options are defined in my kernel config:

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

CONFIG_LIBIPW=y
```

Boot hangs for 60s, and firmware cannot be loaded, as reported by dmesg:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:01:03.0 failed with error -5
```

Can you provide some help to solve this situation?

----------

## Gusar

If the driver is built-in, the firmware needs to be as well. So either build the firmware into the kernel, or compile ipw2200 as a module.

----------

## corrosif

You were right Gusar... I compiled the driver as a module in the kernel, emerged ipw2200-firmware, and now it work!

Thanks!

----------

